# Wentworth Inst. Public Safety Ambassador



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Public Safety Ambassador*
Institution:
Wentworth Institute of Technology

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
11/04/2020

Type:
Full-Time

Department: Public Safety

Job Description Summary
Public Safety Ambassadors are the university's first line of defense and critical to the safety and security of the university community. Public Safety Ambassadors shall remain on high alert and ever diligent at all times while tasked with resident hall and academic building security. Public Safety Ambassadors are responsible for maintaining effective and efficient communication with Department of Public Safety police and security officers in the field.

Minimum Education Required: High school diploma or GED

Preferred Education: Associate's degree, or vocational or technical school degree

Minimum Work Experience Required: 1 - 3 years

Preferred Work Experience: 3 - 5 years

Minimum Knowledge Required
Working knowledge of fundamental concepts, practices and procedures and ability to apply in varied situations. Uses instructions and guidelines to perform the job safety function. Periodic training will be required.

Advertised Minimum Qualifications
High school diploma

Advertised Preferred Qualifications
Associate degree

Posting Number: S00554
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources Office
Wentworth Institute of Technology

Online App. Form:
https://jobs.wit.edu/postings/5110


----------

